# lspci output is different if I change kernel

## miclass

Hi all, I have installed Gentoo PPC on an IBM RS/6000 7046-B50...I have done the installation using a kernel 2.4.32 booted from floppy, and then compiled the gentoo kernel 2.6.14. Everything seems to work but when I try to see hardware list with lspci it returns different hardware from one kernel to the other.

This is the output when I boot the installed Gentoo using the kernel 2.4.32 from floppy: 

lspci -vvx

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Motorola MPC106 [Grackle] (rev 40)

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr+ Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B-

        Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 0, Cache Line Size 08

00: 57 10 02 00 46 41 80 20 40 00 00 06 08 00 00 00

10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

00:0b.0 ISA bridge: Symphony Labs W83C553 (rev 10)

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr+ Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B-

        Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 0

00: ad 10 65 05 47 01 00 02 10 00 01 06 00 00 80 00

10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

00:0b.1 IDE interface: Symphony Labs SL82c105 (rev 05) (prog-if 8f [Master SecP SecO PriP PriO])

        Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr+ Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B-

        Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 16 (500ns min, 10000ns max), Cache Line Size 08

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 255

        Region 0: I/O ports at bfd800 [size=8]

        Region 1: I/O ports at bfd000 [size=4]

        Region 2: I/O ports at bfdc00 [size=8]

        Region 3: I/O ports at bfd400 [size=4]

        Region 4: I/O ports at bfe000 [size=16]

        Region 5: I/O ports at bfe400 [size=16]

00: ad 10 05 01 45 01 80 02 05 8f 01 01 08 10 80 00

10: 01 d8 bf 00 01 d0 bf 00 01 dc bf 00 01 d4 bf 00

20: 01 e0 bf 00 01 e4 bf 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ff 01 02 28

00:0c.0 Ethernet controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] 79c970 [PCnet32 LANCE] (rev 26)

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr+ Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B-

        Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 18 (1500ns min, 63750ns max)

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 22

        Region 0: I/O ports at bfe800 [size=32]

        Region 1: Memory at fc9bd000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=32]

        Expansion ROM at fca00000 [disabled] [size=1M]

00: 23 10 00 20 47 01 80 02 26 00 00 02 00 12 00 00

10: 01 e8 bf 00 00 d0 9b fc 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

30: 00 00 a0 fc 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 16 01 06 ff

00:0d.0 Class ff00: IBM MPIC interrupt controller

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Region 0: Memory at fc9c0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256K]

00: 14 10 46 00 02 00 00 02 00 00 00 ff 00 00 00 00

10: 00 00 9c fc 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

00:10.0 SCSI storage controller: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic 53c875 (rev 04)

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr+ Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B-

        Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 18 (4250ns min, 16000ns max), Cache Line Size 08

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 23

        Region 0: I/O ports at bfec00 [size=256]

        Region 1: Memory at fc9be000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Region 2: Memory at fc9bf000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

00: 00 10 0f 00 47 01 00 02 04 00 00 01 08 12 00 00

10: 01 ec bf 00 00 e0 9b fc 00 f0 9b fc 00 00 00 00

20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 17 01 11 40

00:12.0 PCI bridge: Digital Equipment Corporation DECchip 21154 (rev 05) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr+ Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 18, Cache Line Size 08

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=128

        I/O behind bridge: 00bff000-00bfffff

        Memory behind bridge: fcb00000-fcffffff

        Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ <SERR- <PERR-

        BridgeCtl: Parity+ SERR+ NoISA- VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

        Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 1

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

                Bridge: PM- B3+

00: 11 10 26 00 47 01 90 02 05 00 04 06 08 12 01 00

10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 80 f1 f1 80 22

20: b0 fc f0 fc 01 01 f1 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

30: bf 00 bf 00 dc 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 00

01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] 79c970 [PCnet32 LANCE] (rev 26)

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr+ Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B-

        Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 18 (1500ns min, 63750ns max)

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 18

        Region 0: I/O ports at bff000 [size=32]

        Region 1: Memory at fcbfc000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=32]

        Expansion ROM at fcc00000 [disabled] [size=1M]

00: 23 10 00 20 47 01 80 02 26 00 00 02 00 12 00 00

10: 01 f0 bf 00 00 c0 bf fc 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

30: 00 00 c0 fc 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 01 06 ff

01:01.0 Ethernet controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] 79c970 [PCnet32 LANCE] (rev 26)

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr+ Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B-

        Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 18 (1500ns min, 63750ns max)

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 17

        Region 0: I/O ports at bff400 [size=32]

        Region 1: Memory at fcbfd000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=32]

        Expansion ROM at fcd00000 [disabled] [size=1M]

00: 23 10 00 20 47 01 80 02 26 00 00 02 00 12 00 00

10: 01 f4 bf 00 00 d0 bf fc 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

30: 00 00 d0 fc 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 11 01 06 ff

01:02.0 Ethernet controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] 79c970 [PCnet32 LANCE] (rev 26)

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr+ Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B-

        Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 18 (1500ns min, 63750ns max)

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 17

        Region 0: I/O ports at bff800 [size=32]

        Region 1: Memory at fcbfe000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=32]

        Expansion ROM at fce00000 [disabled] [size=1M]

00: 23 10 00 20 47 01 80 02 26 00 00 02 00 12 00 00

10: 01 f8 bf 00 00 e0 bf fc 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

30: 00 00 e0 fc 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 11 01 06 ff

01:03.0 Ethernet controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] 79c970 [PCnet32 LANCE] (rev 26)

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr+ Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B-

        Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 18 (1500ns min, 63750ns max)

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 17

        Region 0: I/O ports at bffc00 [size=32]

        Region 1: Memory at fcbff000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=32]

        Expansion ROM at fcf00000 [disabled] [size=1M]

00: 23 10 00 20 47 01 80 02 26 00 00 02 00 12 00 00

10: 01 fc bf 00 00 f0 bf fc 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

30: 00 00 f0 fc 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 11 01 06 ff
```

lspci -n

```
00:00.0 0600: 1057:0002 (rev 40)

00:0b.0 0601: 10ad:0565 (rev 10)

00:0b.1 0101: 10ad:0105 (rev 05)

00:0c.0 0200: 1022:2000 (rev 26)

00:0d.0 ff00: 1014:0046

00:10.0 0100: 1000:000f (rev 04)

00:12.0 0604: 1011:0026 (rev 05)

01:00.0 0200: 1022:2000 (rev 26)

01:01.0 0200: 1022:2000 (rev 26)

01:02.0 0200: 1022:2000 (rev 26)

01:03.0 0200: 1022:2000 (rev 26)
```

And this is the output when I boot with the kernel 2.6.14:

lspci -vvx

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Motorola MPC106 [Grackle] (rev 40)

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr+ Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B-

        Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 0, Cache Line Size 08

00: 57 10 02 00 46 41 80 20 40 00 00 06 08 00 00 00

10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

00:0b.0 ISA bridge: Symphony Labs W83C553 (rev 10)

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr+ Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B-

        Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 0

00: ad 10 65 05 47 01 00 02 10 00 01 06 00 00 80 00

10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

00:0b.1 IDE interface: Symphony Labs SL82c105 (rev 05) (prog-if 8f [Master SecP SecO PriP PriO])

        Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr+ Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B-

        Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 16 (500ns min, 10000ns max), Cache Line Size 08

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 255

        Region 0: I/O ports at febfd800 [size=8]

        Region 1: I/O ports at febfd000 [size=4]

        Region 2: I/O ports at febfdc00 [size=8]

        Region 3: I/O ports at febfd400 [size=4]

        Region 4: I/O ports at febfe000 [size=16]

        Region 5: I/O ports at febfe400 [size=16]

00: ad 10 05 01 45 01 80 02 05 8f 01 01 08 10 80 00

10: 01 d8 bf 00 01 d0 bf 00 01 dc bf 00 01 d4 bf 00

20: 01 e0 bf 00 01 e4 bf 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ff 01 02 28

00:0c.0 Ethernet controller: Trident Microsystems 4DWave DX (rev 26)

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr+ Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B-

        Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 18 (1500ns min, 63750ns max)

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 22

        Region 0: I/O ports at febfe800 [size=32]

        Region 1: Memory at fc9bd000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=32]

        Expansion ROM at fca00000 [disabled] [size=1M]

00: 23 10 00 20 47 01 80 02 26 00 00 02 00 12 00 00

10: 01 e8 bf 00 00 d0 9b fc 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

30: 00 00 a0 fc 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 16 01 06 ff

00:0d.0 Class ff00: IBM MPIC interrupt controller

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Region 0: Memory at fc9c0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256K]

00: 14 10 46 00 02 00 00 02 00 00 00 ff 00 00 00 00

10: 00 00 9c fc 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

00:10.0 SCSI storage controller: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic 53c875 (rev 04)

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV+ VGASnoop- ParErr+ Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B-

        Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 18 (4250ns min, 16000ns max), Cache Line Size 08

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 23

        Region 0: I/O ports at febfec00 [size=256]

        Region 1: Memory at fc9be000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Region 2: Memory at fc9bf000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

00: 00 10 0f 00 57 01 00 02 04 00 00 01 08 12 00 00

10: 01 ec bf 00 00 e0 9b fc 00 f0 9b fc 00 00 00 00

20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 17 01 11 40

00:12.0 PCI bridge: Digital Equipment Corporation DECchip 21154 (rev 05) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr+ Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 18, Cache Line Size 08

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=128

        I/O behind bridge: 00bff000-00bfffff

        Memory behind bridge: fcb00000-fcffffff

        Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ <SERR- <PERR-

        BridgeCtl: Parity+ SERR+ NoISA- VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

        Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 1

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

                Bridge: PM- B3+

00: 11 10 26 00 47 01 90 02 05 00 04 06 08 12 01 00

10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 80 f1 f1 80 22

20: b0 fc f0 fc 01 01 f1 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

30: bf 00 bf 00 dc 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 00

01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Trident Microsystems 4DWave DX (rev 26)

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr+ Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B-

        Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 18 (1500ns min, 63750ns max)

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 18

        Region 0: I/O ports at febff000 [size=32]

        Region 1: Memory at fcbfc000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=32]

        Expansion ROM at fcc00000 [disabled] [size=1M]

00: 23 10 00 20 47 01 80 02 26 00 00 02 00 12 00 00

10: 01 f0 bf 00 00 c0 bf fc 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

30: 00 00 c0 fc 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 01 06 ff

01:01.0 Ethernet controller: Trident Microsystems 4DWave DX (rev 26)

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr+ Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B-

        Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 18 (1500ns min, 63750ns max)

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 17

        Region 0: I/O ports at febff400 [size=32]

        Region 1: Memory at fcbfd000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=32]

        Expansion ROM at fcd00000 [disabled] [size=1M]

00: 23 10 00 20 47 01 80 02 26 00 00 02 00 12 00 00

10: 01 f4 bf 00 00 d0 bf fc 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

30: 00 00 d0 fc 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 11 01 06 ff

01:02.0 Ethernet controller: Trident Microsystems 4DWave DX (rev 26)

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr+ Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B-

        Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 18 (1500ns min, 63750ns max)

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 17

        Region 0: I/O ports at febff800 [size=32]

        Region 1: Memory at fcbfe000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=32]

        Expansion ROM at fce00000 [disabled] [size=1M]

00: 23 10 00 20 47 01 80 02 26 00 00 02 00 12 00 00

10: 01 f8 bf 00 00 e0 bf fc 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

30: 00 00 e0 fc 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 11 01 06 ff

01:03.0 Ethernet controller: Trident Microsystems 4DWave DX (rev 26)

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr+ Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B-

        Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 18 (1500ns min, 63750ns max)

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 17

        Region 0: I/O ports at febffc00 [size=32]

        Region 1: Memory at fcbff000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=32]

        Expansion ROM at fcf00000 [disabled] [size=1M]

00: 23 10 00 20 47 01 80 02 26 00 00 02 00 12 00 00

10: 01 fc bf 00 00 f0 bf fc 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

30: 00 00 f0 fc 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 11 01 06 ff
```

lspci -n

```
00:00.0 0600: 1057:0002 (rev 40)

00:0b.0 0601: 10ad:0565 (rev 10)

00:0b.1 0101: 10ad:0105 (rev 05)

00:0c.0 0200: 1023:2000 (rev 26)

00:0d.0 ff00: 1014:0046

00:10.0 0100: 1000:000f (rev 04)

00:12.0 0604: 1011:0026 (rev 05)

01:00.0 0200: 1023:2000 (rev 26)

01:01.0 0200: 1023:2000 (rev 26)

01:02.0 0200: 1023:2000 (rev 26)

01:03.0 0200: 1023:2000 (rev 26)
```

The kernel 2.6.14 is the gentoo one, compiled during the installation, while the 2.4.32 is a generic kernel that I compiled using a debian and it uses a static /dev.

As you can see from the output, using kernel 2.4.32 the five ethernet controllers are corrected identified as Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] 79c970 [PCnet32 LANCE] while using kernel 2.6.14 they become Trident Microsystems 4DWave DX (that is a sound card!   :Shocked: ).

I also add the output of dmesg...this is kernel 2.4.32:

```
Memory BAT mapping: BAT2=256Mb, BAT3=0Mb, residual: 0Mb

Total memory = 256MB; using 512kB for hash table (at c0300000)

Linux version 2.4.32 (root@RS6000) (gcc version 3.3.5 (Debian 1:3.3.5-13)) #5 Thu Dec 22 22:04:02 CET 2005

PCI buses 0..1 controlled by pci at 80000000

RTAS Event Scan Rate: 1 calls/minute (every 6000 jiffies)

On node 0 totalpages: 65536

zone(0): 65536 pages.

zone(1): 0 pages.

zone(2): 0 pages.

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3 console=ttyS0

OpenPIC at fc9c0000 (size 40000)

OpenPIC irqs 0..15 in IDU

OpenPIC Version 1.0 (4 CPUs and 16 IRQ sources) at fd3be000

time_init: decrementer frequency = 20.781719 MHz

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Calibrating delay loop... 373.55 BogoMIPS

Memory: 255644k available (1712k kernel code, 728k data, 324k init, 0k highmem)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Mount cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

Buffer cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Page-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

Don't know how to access NVRAM with 4 addresses

Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4

Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039

Initializing RT netlink socket

Starting kswapd

Journalled Block Device driver loaded

initialize_kbd: Keyboard reset failed, no ACK

Detected PS/2 Mouse Port.

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

keyboard: Timeout - AT keyboard not present?(ed)

keyboard: Timeout - AT keyboard not present?(f4)

Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI enabled

ttyS00 at 0x03f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS01 at 0x02f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 2.88M

FDC 0 is a National Semiconductor PC87306

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

pcnet32.c:v1.30h 06.24.2004 tsbogend@alpha.franken.de

PCI: Enabling device 00:0c.0 (0140 -> 0143)

pcnet32: PCnet/FAST 79C971 at 0xbfe800, fa ff ff 7f f7 5f

    tx_start_pt(0x0c00):~220 bytes, BCR18(68e1):BurstWrEn BurstRdEn DWordIO NoUFlow

    SRAMSIZE=0x7f00, SRAM_BND=0x4000, assigned IRQ 22.

eth0: registered as PCnet/FAST 79C971

PCI: Enabling device 01:00.0 (0140 -> 0143)

pcnet32: PCnet/FAST 79C971 at 0xbff000, warning: CSR address invalid,

    using instead PROM address of 00 06 29 6e 30 14

    tx_start_pt(0x0c00):~220 bytes, BCR18(68e1):BurstWrEn BurstRdEn DWordIO NoUFlow

    SRAMSIZE=0x7f00, SRAM_BND=0x4000, assigned IRQ 18.

eth1: registered as PCnet/FAST 79C971

PCI: Enabling device 01:01.0 (0140 -> 0143)

pcnet32: PCnet/FAST 79C971 at 0xbff400, warning: CSR address invalid,

    using instead PROM address of 00 06 29 6e 30 15

    tx_start_pt(0x0c00):~220 bytes, BCR18(68e1):BurstWrEn BurstRdEn DWordIO NoUFlow

    SRAMSIZE=0x7f00, SRAM_BND=0x4000, assigned IRQ 17.

eth2: registered as PCnet/FAST 79C971

PCI: Enabling device 01:02.0 (0140 -> 0143)

pcnet32: PCnet/FAST 79C971 at 0xbff800, warning: CSR address invalid,

    using instead PROM address of 00 06 29 6e 30 16

    tx_start_pt(0x0c00):~220 bytes, BCR18(68e1):BurstWrEn BurstRdEn DWordIO NoUFlow

    SRAMSIZE=0x7f00, SRAM_BND=0x4000, assigned IRQ 17.

eth3: registered as PCnet/FAST 79C971

PCI: Enabling device 01:03.0 (0140 -> 0143)

pcnet32: PCnet/FAST 79C971 at 0xbffc00, warning: CSR address invalid,

    using instead PROM address of 00 06 29 6e 30 17

    tx_start_pt(0x0c00):~220 bytes, BCR18(68e1):BurstWrEn BurstRdEn DWordIO NoUFlow

    SRAMSIZE=0x7f00, SRAM_BND=0x4000, assigned IRQ 17.

eth4: registered as PCnet/FAST 79C971

pcnet32: 5 cards_found.

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

PPP Deflate Compression module registered

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00beta4-2.4

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

W82C105: IDE controller at PCI slot 00:0b.1

PCI: Enabling device 00:0b.1 (0140 -> 0141)

W82C105: chipset revision 5

W82C105: 100% native mode on irq 255

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xbfe000-0xbfe007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xbfe008-0xbfe00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

ide0: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide1...

ide1: Wait for ready failed before probe !

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

PCI: Enabling device 00:10.0 (0140 -> 0143)

sym53c8xx: at PCI bus 0, device 16, function 0

sym53c8xx: setting PCI_COMMAND_MASTER...(fix-up)

sym53c8xx: 53c875 detected

sym53c875-0: rev 0x4 on pci bus 0 device 16 function 0 irq 23

sym53c875-0: ID 7, Fast-20, Parity Checking

scsi0 : sym53c8xx-1.7.3c-20010512

blk: queue c0996174, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

  Vendor: IBMAS400  Model: DGVS09U           Rev: 1641

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 03

blk: queue c0996274, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

  Vendor: IBM       Model: CDRM00203     !K  Rev: 1_02

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

blk: queue c0996374, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

  Vendor: IBMAS400  Model: DGVS09U           Rev: 1641

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 03

blk: queue c0996474, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 2, lun 0

Attached scsi disk sdb at scsi0, channel 0, id 4, lun 0

sym53c875-0-<2,*>: FAST-20 WIDE SCSI 40.0 MB/s (50.0 ns, offset 16)

SCSI device sda: 17177940 512-byte hdwr sectors (8795 MB)

Partition check:

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

sym53c875-0-<4,*>: FAST-20 WIDE SCSI 40.0 MB/s (50.0 ns, offset 16)

SCSI device sdb: 17177940 512-byte hdwr sectors (8795 MB)

 sdb: sdb1 sdb2 sdb3

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 3, lun 0

sym53c875-0-<3,*>: FAST-20 WIDE SCSI 40.0 MB/s (50.0 ns, offset 15)

sr0: scsi-1 drive

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

Macintosh non-volatile memory driver v1.0

Initializing Cryptographic API

NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0

IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP, IGMP

IP: routing cache hash table of 2048 buckets, 16Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 32768)

NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 324k init 36k pmac 8k prep

Adding Swap: 500728k swap-space (priority -1)

EXT3 FS 2.4-0.9.19, 19 August 2002 on sd(8,3), internal journal

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1
```

And this is kernel 2.6.14:

```
Total memory = 256MB; using 512kB for hash table (at c0380000)

Linux version 2.6.14-gentoo-r5 (root@livecd) (gcc version 3.4.4 (Gentoo 3.4.4-r1, ssp-3.4.4-1.0, pie-8.7.8)) #4 Thu Jan 5 17:36:18 CET 2006

PCI buses 0..1 controlled by pci at 80000000

RTAS Event Scan Rate: 1 (7499 jiffies)

On node 0 totalpages: 65536

  DMA zone: 65536 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Normal zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3 ro console=ttyS0

OpenPIC at fc9c0000 (size 40000)

OpenPIC irqs 0..15 in IDU

OpenPIC Version 1.0 (4 CPUs and 16 IRQ sources) at fd3be000

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 32768 bytes)

time_init: decrementer frequency = 20.781719 MHz

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 255360k available (2388k kernel code, 960k data, 192k init, 0k highmem)

Calibrating delay loop... 373.76 BogoMIPS (lpj=747520)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

device-tree: property "l2-cache" name conflicts with node in /cpus/PowerPC,604e@0

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

Registering openpic with sysfs...

SCSI subsystem initialized

request_OF_resource(interrupt-controller), parent not found

Initializing Cryptographic API

Generic RTC Driver v1.07

Macintosh non-volatile memory driver v1.1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 2.88M

atkbd.c: keyboard reset failed on isa0060/serio1

FDC 0 is a National Semiconductor PC87306

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

pcnet32.c:v1.30j 29.04.2005 tsbogend@alpha.franken.de

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:0c.0 (0140 -> 0143)

pcnet32: PCnet/FAST 79C971 at 0xbfe800, fa ff ff 7f f7 5f

    tx_start_pt(0x0c00):~220 bytes, BCR18(68e1):BurstWrEn BurstRdEn DWordIO NoUFlow

    SRAMSIZE=0x7f00, SRAM_BND=0x4000, assigned IRQ 22.

eth0: registered as PCnet/FAST 79C971

PCI: Enabling device 0000:01:00.0 (0140 -> 0143)

pcnet32: PCnet/FAST 79C971 at 0xbff000, ff ff ff ff ff ff

    tx_start_pt(0x0c00):~220 bytes, BCR18(68e1):BurstWrEn BurstRdEn DWordIO NoUFlow

    SRAMSIZE=0x7f00, SRAM_BND=0x4000, assigned IRQ 18.

eth1: registered as PCnet/FAST 79C971

PCI: Enabling device 0000:01:01.0 (0140 -> 0143)

pcnet32: PCnet/FAST 79C971 at 0xbff400, warning: CSR address invalid,

    using instead PROM address of 00 06 29 6e 30 15

    tx_start_pt(0x0c00):~220 bytes, BCR18(68e1):BurstWrEn BurstRdEn DWordIO NoUFlow

    SRAMSIZE=0x7f00, SRAM_BND=0x4000, assigned IRQ 17.

eth2: registered as PCnet/FAST 79C971

PCI: Enabling device 0000:01:02.0 (0140 -> 0143)

pcnet32: PCnet/FAST 79C971 at 0xbff800, ff ff ff ff ff ff

    tx_start_pt(0x0c00):~220 bytes, BCR18(68e1):BurstWrEn BurstRdEn DWordIO NoUFlow

    SRAMSIZE=0x7f00, SRAM_BND=0x4000, assigned IRQ 17.

eth3: registered as PCnet/FAST 79C971

PCI: Enabling device 0000:01:03.0 (0140 -> 0143)

pcnet32: PCnet/FAST 79C971 at 0xbffc00, ff ff ff ff ff ff

    tx_start_pt(0x0c00):~220 bytes, BCR18(68e1):BurstWrEn BurstRdEn DWordIO NoUFlow

    SRAMSIZE=0x7f00, SRAM_BND=0x4000, assigned IRQ 17.

eth4: registered as PCnet/FAST 79C971

pcnet32: 5 cards_found.

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

PPP Deflate Compression module registered

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

W82C105: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:0b.1

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:0b.1 (0140 -> 0141)

W82C105: chipset revision 5

W82C105: 100% native mode on irq 255

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xbfe000-0xbfe007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xbfe008-0xbfe00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

atkbd.c: keyboard reset failed on isa0060/serio0

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Probing IDE interface ide0...

Probing IDE interface ide1...

ide-floppy driver 0.99.newide

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:10.0 (0140 -> 0143)

sym0: <875> rev 0x4 at pci 0000:00:10.0 irq 23

sym0: No NVRAM, ID 7, Fast-20, SE, parity checking

sym0: SCSI BUS has been reset.

scsi0 : sym-2.2.1

  Vendor: IBMAS400  Model: DGVS09U           Rev: 1641

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 03

 target0:0:2: tagged command queuing enabled, command queue depth 16.

 target0:0:2: Beginning Domain Validation

 target0:0:2: asynchronous.

 target0:0:2: wide asynchronous.

 target0:0:2: FAST-20 WIDE SCSI 40.0 MB/s ST (50 ns, offset 16)

 target0:0:2: Ending Domain Validation

  Vendor: IBM       Model: CDRM00203     !K  Rev: 1_02

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

 target0:0:3: Beginning Domain Validation

 target0:0:3: asynchronous.

 target0:0:3: wide asynchronous.

 target0:0:3: Domain Validation skipping write tests

 target0:0:3: FAST-20 WIDE SCSI 40.0 MB/s ST (50 ns, offset 15)

 target0:0:3: Ending Domain Validation

  Vendor: IBMAS400  Model: DGVS09U           Rev: 1641

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 03

 target0:0:4: tagged command queuing enabled, command queue depth 16.

 target0:0:4: Beginning Domain Validation

 target0:0:4: asynchronous.

 target0:0:4: wide asynchronous.

 target0:0:4: FAST-20 WIDE SCSI 40.0 MB/s ST (50 ns, offset 16)

 target0:0:4: Ending Domain Validation

SCSI device sda: 17177940 512-byte hdwr sectors (8795 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write through

SCSI device sda: 17177940 512-byte hdwr sectors (8795 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write through

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 2, lun 0

SCSI device sdb: 17177940 512-byte hdwr sectors (8795 MB)

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write through

SCSI device sdb: 17177940 512-byte hdwr sectors (8795 MB)

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write through

 sdb: sdb1 sdb2 sdb3

Attached scsi disk sdb at scsi0, channel 0, id 4, lun 0

sr0: scsi-1 drive

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 3, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 2, lun 0,  type 0

Attached scsi generic sg1 at scsi0, channel 0, id 3, lun 0,  type 5

Attached scsi generic sg2 at scsi0, channel 0, id 4, lun 0,  type 0

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

TCP reno registered

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 192k init 32k pmac 8k prep

Adding 500728k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:500728k

EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1
```

How is this possible?

Thanks!

Miclàss.

----------

## vladgrigorescu

Is this actually causing software problems?

----------

